# Faux trees convert CO2 to O2



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Faux trees convert CO2 to O2.



> *Air is one of the few things that you really cannot do without. At least if you want to continue to live. As the population of the earth gets bigger and bigger and increasing amounts of the globe become industrialized cityscape, the quality of air is a major environmental concern. Poor air quality can lead not only to increased instances of respiratory disease, but to global issues such as acid rain, as CO2 levels in the atmosphere rise.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Yeah, real trees are soooo last year.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Deathblow said:


> Yeah, real trees are soooo last year.


And, as we loose the rain forests, we loose the trees - get it? We can't replant the rain forests when they are gone and need some way to replenish the O2.

-- Tom


----------



## Stiffex (Nov 2, 2007)

What we waitin for then ? Lets get the rest of these wooden trees chopped ASAP and replaced with the Faux trees; i always knew man would do it, i never lost faith that one day we could replace trees with technology, the people of the Amazon will be so relieved.


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

> Air is one of the few things that you really cannot do without. At least if you want to continue to live. As the population of the earth gets bigger and bigger and increasing amounts of the globe become industrialized cityscape, the quality of air is a major environmental concern. Poor air quality can lead not only to increased instances of respiratory disease, but to global issues such as acid rain, as CO2 levels in the atmosphere rise.
> 
> That is why researchers at the Lenfest Center for Sustainable Energy at Columbia University, led by Dr. Klaus Lackner, have designed a* faux tree* that is supposed to do the job of a *real tree*.[...]


Or... they could plant more trees.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

TeDiouSish said:


> Or... they could plant more trees.


Yeah right, like that would ever work.


----------

